# Prestolite MVB/MVD 4001 vs. Advanced A00-4009



## mechman600 (Oct 16, 2010)

My car is a 1992 Mazda MX-3. 2400 lbs. My goals are 10 mile range and 45 mph on a shoestring budget. Most likely a 72 or 84V system on a single string of used batteries that I can get for free.

I found two local used motors, $350 CDN each. One is a Prestolite. The tag says MVB 4001, but etched into the case is MVD 4001. It weighs 57 lbs, according to the scale in one picture the seller sent me.
















The other motor is an Advanced A00-4009. According to EV parts sites, they are 50 lbs.








Specs here:
Motor AMD 6.7" #A00-4009 36-72VDC 6HP Single Shaft

These are the sort of motors I was expecting to use, even though I know they are both tiny for a 2400 lb car. I am leaning towards the Advanced motor because it is used all the time in EV applications. With some forced cooling and short range (not running it long enough to heat up anyway), would it survive? Does anyone have experience with this Prestolite in abusing applications? Keep in mind that BUDGET is first on my requirements list.

Thanks!


----------

